# Urgent:New Office Workstation for Architectural Big rendering



## aby geek (Jul 17, 2017)

*Hello all

Please help me out with this one.



1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: For our Architect  and will be using following softwares 3dsMax, Sketch up pro, Photoshop,lumon renderer.no gaming as such just arch pre-viz.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans:150k max

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans:No

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans:Windows 10 pro

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 2tb 

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: yes at least 21 inch

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: n/a

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: ASAP

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: Assembler

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: delhi

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: I am considering  Nvidia quadro for this so please suggest a configuration based on a appropriate quadrant card.
I want a good third party cooler as well.
I am leaning towards a ryzen 1800x configuration here but I am open today Intel configuration if the newer chips make better sense.
Include an ssd for os install.
And ram should be 32gb.

P.s. initially then architect gave me a 5820k x99a configuration with a 1050 gold 80+ psu
Along with a quadro k5000 4gb.

I am not aware of what's right for a quadro so I came here.

Please help me out with this ASAP
Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 19, 2017)

First of all, R7 1700 could be overclocked to reach R7 1800x's level of performance. So, if you can choose to buy a 1700 and OC it to 1800x levels, you'll save some ~15k in the process.
K5000 is based on Kepler which is almost 5 year old. Pascal based workstation GPUs are out. I don't have much idea about their relative performance or how they compare with mainstream GTX series GPUs, but architecture wise, Pascal beats Kepler to dust.
You won't need a 1000W+ PSU. A 650W one would be more than enough.
Still, posting my suggested config

Cpu : Ryzen 7- 1800X (42.3k)
Cpu Cooler : Corsair H100i V2 240mm extreme performance (9.1k)
Motherboard : Asus Prime X370-pro (13k)
Memory : Corsair Vengeance 16GBx2 DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz (18.6k or any other ryzen compatible ram)
Ssd : Samsung 850 Evo M.2 SSD 250GB (7.5k)
Hard Disk : WD 2TB Purple (5.8k)
VIdeo Card : PNY nVidia quadro P2000 (36.3k)
Power Supply : Seasonic X-650 80+gold Fully Modular (9.9k)
Case : NZXT S340 Glossy Black (6k)
Total : 148.5k
(all prices taken from mdcomputers)


Pascal series quadro GPUs come with display ports only. So, either buy a monitor with displayport (cheapest one I can find AOC I2769VM - 25" FHD for 18k) or buy a displayport to HDMI adapter to use it with those who have hdmi port (like LG 22MP68VQ-P for 10k)


----------



## aby geek (Jul 19, 2017)

thanks again Saiyan,

Thats a great config  though i would love to include the monitor within the price if possible.
Regarding overclocking 1700 ,I like the idea but wont heating be the issue as this system is
will run almost all day rendering heavy 3d visualization.
is it true that ryzen is bad in single threaded apps?


Could you please give me a GTX 1080 based alternate option if at all possible in this budget.


How does corsair spec alpha cabinet compare to s340 in terms of  performance and ease of use?

Will the seasonic power be okay with unpredictable power fluctuations and cut offs as this workstation will be used in a industrial area office.
If it is possibe to spend less on the cooler i would like to put that money in the monitor.
how to know ram's ryzen compatibility? what latency timings to look for?
please help me on these points

regards
aby


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Jul 19, 2017)

Budget -150K

AMD Ryzen 7 1700 -26000,
Asus Prime X370-Pro -13000,
 Corsair Vengeance 16GBx2 DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz -18600,
Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED Turbo -3500,
Samsung 850 Evo M.2 SSD 250GB -7800,
WD Caviar 2TB Black -10500,
PNY Quadro P2000 -36300,
Seasonic M12II 620w -7500,
LG 32MN58H 31.5 Inch LED IPS Monitor -18000,
Cooler Master Masterbox Lite 5 -3700,
Cooler master Masterkeys L Combo -5100.
Total -1,50,000.

(all prices are taken from mdcomputers)
If anything is put as out of stock, call them and confirm.
Then go to primeabgb.com, vedantcomputers.com, theitdepot.com.
Call the above vendors also for confirming whether the products are out of stock or not.

PS: Because of GST, everything is put as out of stock. Since they need to update all the components prices for the entire website.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 19, 2017)

johnjoyjoe1979 said:


> Cooler master Masterkeys L Combo -5100.


Suggesting RGB Keyboard + Mouse for rendering work is pointless.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 19, 2017)

thanks guys
just called smc  ryzen  7 1700 is 24k and 1800x is 39k
they dont have this asus board they said they have msi.

and if i go for normal keyboard and mouse i save around 4k
and if i go for a 22 inch monitor for around 10k i save 8k

that is 14k less the above config wch can get me original windows costing 10800 for pro.

what do you think is cooler master 212 enough or should i upgrade the cooler with remaining 3200?

what is the difference between  the two hard drives why so much price disparity?

also wanted to know what is ryzen pro?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 19, 2017)

aby geek said:


> thanks guys
> just called smc  ryzen  7 1700 is 24k and 1800x is 39k
> they dont have this asus board they said they have msi.
> 
> ...


If you are okay with normal KB/Mouse & 22" Monitor then all is good.
Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED Turbo is more than enough and is compatible with Ryzen.
WD Caviar Purple is for Surveillance and WD Caviar Black is for normal desktop gaming purpose.
Black is usually faster than all the others.
About Ryzen Pro: AMD Ryzen PRO Desktop Processors Deliver Professional-Grade Performance, Security, and Reliability for Businesses Worldwide


----------



## aby geek (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks guys,

So here goes

AMD Ryzen 7 1700 -24000,
Asus Prime X370-Pro -13000,
Corsair Vengeance 16GBx2 DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz -18600,
Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED Turbo -3500,
Samsung 850 Evo M.2 SSD 250GB -7800,
WD Caviar 2TB Black -10500,
PNY Quadro P2000 -36300,
Seasonic M12II 620w -7500,
22 Inch  IPS Monitor -10000,
Cooler Master Masterbox Lite 5 -3700,
Keboard and mouse Combo -1000.
Windows 10 pro                     - 10800

Total 1,48,700

Is this configuration OK please let me know if you think I should swap any parts
Should I go for purple or black hard drive? The saved 4700 could be used to get a better cabinet
Or a cooler what do you think?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2017)

aby geek said:


> Thanks, guys,
> 
> So here goes
> 
> ...


You can get Windows 10 Pro Retail Key for 2k (You can save 8k here itself)
Contact either Invader or Sonabhai from Erodov forum. they both are selling it for 2k each key. It's a Digital Key valid for lifetime.
Just check for my PM once.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 20, 2017)

thanks again

I will talk to Erodov people today.
Meanwhile I would like to know what case,PSU, cooler,hard drive i should go for  from the above 2 options of  them.
also suggest a ips panel atleast 22 inch for 10-11k
and give me an alternate for the motherboad as well.

regards
aby


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2017)

aby geek said:


> thanks again
> 
> I will talk to Erodov people today.
> Meanwhile I would like to know what case,PSU, cooler, hard drive i should go for  from the above 2 options of  them.
> ...


Go with the following options only:
Cooler Master Masterbox Lite 5,
Seasonic M12II 620w,
Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED Turbo,
WD Caviar 2TB Black.

If the above PSU & Case are not available then go with Seasonic X-650 80+gold Fully Modular @ 9.9k & NZXT S340 Glossy Black @ 6k


----------



## aby geek (Jul 20, 2017)

thanks sunil,
give me a msi alternative for motherboard as well
how is corsair spec alpha for this config? it falls  between the above mentioned two.
please suggest a monitor model with ips within 11k.
and need a ups suggestion as well.

regards
aby


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2017)

aby geek said:


> thanks, sunil,
> give me an MSI alternative for the motherboard as well
> how Corsairair spec alpha for this config? it falls between the above mentioned two.
> please suggest a monitor model with IPS within 11k.
> ...


MSI X370 Gaming Plus -13000,
AOC I2369VWM 23 Inch LED IPS -11000,
APC BX1100C-IN 1100VA UPS -6500.

Don't go with Corsair SPEC-03 as they are outdated.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> LG 32MN58H 32 Inch LED IPS -19200


11k =/= 19.2k
Man, how do you come up with suggestions?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 11k =/= 19.2k
> Man, how do you come up with suggestions?


Corrected


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Jul 21, 2017)

Why are you not going with Corsair SPEC ALPHA Case @ 6k


----------



## aby geek (Jul 21, 2017)

thanks guys

I want to go with spec alpha which is 5600 but i wanted to know if its performance and cooling are on par with the cooler master and nzxt cases mentioned above.

if the cooler master case is enough then i would use the 3k savings with the ups as it is out of the 148k total i came up with.

does the cooler master case come with opaque and transparent options or it is just one case with removable panel?

if iam going with 1700 why do i need a cooler ? doesnt the wraith cooler that comes with it enough for overclocking?
and will it be safe to overclock on company rig? is it easy to oc ryzen 1700?


----------



## aby geek (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi all,

This system is going to be purchased this week.
Could any one here help me with the price of U2415 dell 24" ultrasharp monitor?

Thanks
Aby


----------



## aby geek (Aug 22, 2017)

This is smc's quote appears they do not have everything I require.
Any good points about this configuration?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 22, 2017)

aby geek said:


> View attachment 17035
> 
> This is smc's quote appears they do not have everything I require.
> Any good points about this configuration?



Ask them to reply with complete details and pricing. 
For all I know, Samsung 250GB ssd can be a 750Evo
Don't get that PSU.


----------



## gta5 (Aug 22, 2017)

1) Why MSI ? they don't have good after sale services .. Pick Gigabyte or Asus ..
2) PSU - Pick Corsair RM 650X @9.2k
3) Do not buy those window keys , that you get for Rs 1000- 2000 ..
4) and yeah make sure that you get 850 Evo , not 750 evo ..
5) UPS - do you have a sinewave inverter at home ? it would be better to use that if it has enough VA


----------



## aby geek (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi again,
Got smc guys to send me proper quote 
They still have not filled all gaps in info though.

Will corsair 550x be able to handle qudro p2000 and 24 inch panel?

This is for our corporate office in sahibabad industrial area so ups is must.

Smc has given me a 16gb config instead of 32gb 16x2 I think they did not get 16x2.


----------



## gta5 (Aug 22, 2017)

Quadro P2000 is a 75 W card only ..  get RM 650x  for 9.3k then just incase if you shift to power hungry components in future    .. and avoid MSI and those 1000-2000 windows keys


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 22, 2017)

Tell SMC to mention products name/model like costtocost:
*www.costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 22, 2017)

aby geek said:


> Hi again,
> Got smc guys to send me proper quote
> They still have not filled all gaps in info though.
> 
> ...



Cpu : AMD R7 1700 - 24,800
Cpu Cooler : Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 - 7,385
Motherboard : Asus Prime X370-Pro - 13,000
Memory : Corsair Vengeance 16GB (8GBx2) DDR4 3000MHz red led - 9,392
Ssd : Samsung 850 evo 250GB M.2 - 7,600
Hard Disk : WD 2TB Blue - 5,010
VIdeo Card : Leadtek nVidia Quadro P2000 5GB - 36,280
Power Supply : Seasonic M12II-750 EVO - 9,250
Case : Cooler Master CM 590 III - 4,370
Monitor : LG 23MP68VQ-P - 13,200
Total:  130,287

All prices from mdcomputers. Ask smc if they have these components.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 22, 2017)

Why WD 2TB which is 5400rpm & not seagate Barracuda 2TB which is 7200 rpm drive with almost same price(in fact little cheaper i think),performance difference would be significant especially considering it is a rendering workstation even if this drive is to be used as a storage drive?


----------



## aby geek (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks everyone,

Just spoke with smc  he said he will check availability of them products I want and get back to me.

@SaiyanGoku is there something wrong with pny quadro?

Is caviar blue 2tb 5400rpm?
What 7200rpm alternate should I go with?


----------



## gta5 (Aug 22, 2017)

on their website SMC only used to list PSUs of coolermaster , no other brand ... and in motherboard only MSI boards .. so maybe they have some exclusive deal with these brands .. so you will have to look at other shops..

and don't get seasonic M12 750 ..


----------



## aby geek (Aug 22, 2017)

Now what's wrong with seasonic?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 22, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why WD 2TB which is 5400rpm & not seagate Barracuda 2TB which is 7200 rpm drive with almost same price(in fact little cheaper i think),performance difference would be significant especially considering it is a rendering workstation even if this drive is to be used as a storage drive?


In that case OP can opt for a kabylake build with a 32GB optane module. 
WD has better RMA process


----------



## gta5 (Aug 22, 2017)

aby geek said:


> Now what's wrong with seasonic?



Seasonic M12 ... 5 year warranty only    ,   already discontinued  and you have to ship PSU to kolkata for RMA ..

With corsair RMx  you get 10 year warranty and   best after sale services ..


----------



## aby geek (Aug 22, 2017)

No kabylake
Just tell me why you chose 5400 rpm.
And if it's better to go for 7200rpm
Then please suggest some models with good warranty and service.
Is seagate ironwolf 7200 rpm if not I think will have to go for caviar black.

If ryzen 7 1700 comes with wraith spire then why is a after market cooler needed
How much difference will it make?

If msi motherboard our not good then suggest gigabyte/aourus alternative.
Also asrock has com to India with savera digital.
Do they have any mobo to look out for?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 22, 2017)

7200rpm is always better than 5400rpm if performance is the main concern.Seagate Ironwolf 2tb costs around 6.5k with 3 years warranty while WD Black 2tb costs around 11k with 5 years warranty.

@SaiyanGoku @aby geek is in Delhi so after sales support is not much of an issue whether WD or seagate(at most a difference of extra few hours/day in case of seagate).


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 22, 2017)

it is 750EVO lol, 850 EVO has 5 years warranty


----------



## aby geek (Aug 23, 2017)

Yes I have asked him to check for 850 EVO. 
So which hard drive seagate barracuda 2tb / seagate ironwolf 2tb/ wd black 2tb
?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 23, 2017)

aby geek said:


> Yes I have asked him to check for 850 EVO.
> So which hard drive seagate barracuda 2tb / seagate ironwolf 2tb/ wd black 2tb
> ?


Black 2TB
And if it were me, I'd pick up a wired mechanical kb + cheap logitech mouse (non-rgb of course) instead of wireless ones.


----------



## aby geek (Aug 23, 2017)

Mechanical keyboards come in 1-2k ?
Anything over that for keyboard and my boss will kamehameha me.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 23, 2017)

yeah get the TVSe Bharat gold, for work purposes its pretty good, built like a tank, will last you 10 years, its big and has genuine cherry MX.
Downside is it follows ANSI instead of ISO, so enter key will be a problem (its the 90 degree enter key).
Also plastic  quality of keys aint that good, and its just too big bulky and ugly.


----------



## aby geek (Aug 23, 2017)

Yeah just found it on snapdeal but sold out.
TVS is surely not then looker but it's tough.
Even circle kb are near 3k.
Is devastator bundle still 3k?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 23, 2017)

aby geek said:


> Yeah just found it on snapdeal but sold out.
> TVS is surely not then looker but it's tough.
> Even circle kb are near 3k.
> Is devastator bundle still 3k?


TVS ELECTRONICS - HOME
Ask it from them directly.
Or buy it from here:
TVS MECHANICAL KEYBOARD GOLD - USB 2.0 CONNECTOR
Or from Nehru place
KEYBOARD  Prices In Nehru Place | KEYBOARD  Price
*nehruplaceonline.com/costtocost.php


----------



## aby geek (Aug 23, 2017)

So please check this list :
Asus x370 pro mobo
Wd black 2tb 7200rpm sata 3 6 gb/s 64mb cache.
Samsung 850 EVO 250gb m.2 
Tvs mechanical gold usb 2.0 keyboard.
Corsair RM 650x psu.

Is this all should I send it over to smc or need to add something more.
Suggest me a usb mouse with decent build quality as well.

Thanks
Aby


----------



## aby geek (Aug 23, 2017)

I am getting confused with ram 
Corsair vengeance red is 3200mhz 
Blue is somewhere 3000 somewhere 3200.
White is 3000 as well.

Which ram is best for ryzen 1700 in India. 
Please give me a link to the product.
And I read that I will have to  tinker in the bios to get 3200 otherwise it will default to 2133 mhz.

Is that the case please explain.

Thanks 
Aby


----------



## gta5 (Aug 24, 2017)

Wd black 2TB for 12k ? double the price? 5400 vs 7200 isn't that big of difference to pay double the price .. i think most of extra money is for extra 2 years  warranty...

rough estimate in performance..

UserBenchmark: WD Black (2016) vs Blue (2015)

if performance is needed with more capacity , buying 500GB SSD instead of 256 gb would be much better than buying wd black .. you get 5 year warranty here as well.. unless ofcourse  500 gb is also less for files and programs where performance is critical ..  though keep in mind RAM and SSD are wayy overpriced right now due to supply shortage ,

 so if you want to save more money , you can buy only what you need now , and add more RAM and SSD next year when there is ample supply and they are cheap..

*if you don't want to go with seagate then..*

isn't 7200 RPM also available in WD blue in 1 TB capacity for 3.3k ? though 2 year warranty only..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 24, 2017)

Budget -150K

AMD Ryzen 7 1700 -26000,
Asus Prime X370-Pro -13000,
Corsair Vengeance 16GBx2 DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz -18600,
Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED Turbo -3500,
Samsung 850 Evo M.2 SSD 250GB -7800,
WD Caviar 2TB Black -10500,
PNY Quadro P2000 -36300,
Seasonic M12II 620w -7500,
LG 32MN58H 31.5 Inch LED IPS Monitor -18000,
Cooler Master Masterbox Lite 5 -3700,
Cooler master Masterkeys L Combo -5100.
Total -1,50,000.


----------



## aby geek (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks sunil,

What color led is that ram unit white or red please give me a link to the particular kit with model number.
And how to run the ram at 3000 as it would run at default 2133.

Should I go for 1tb hard drive and 500gb ssd?
Is there a decent drive above 2tb that can be bought in 11k?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 24, 2017)

You can buy 3TB & 4TB drives from seagate as well as WD below 11k(excluding WD black/red & Seagate SSHD/Enterprise).


----------



## aby geek (Aug 24, 2017)

any 3TB & 4TB that you would recommend below 11k?
or should i go for 1tb wd black and upgrade the ssd?

what are wd red ,wd gold and wd re4.

how much value does this hold against wd black 2tb 
*www.amazon.in/WD-Gold-Datacenter-W...e=UTF8&qid=1503578220&sr=8-4&keywords=wd+gold

found this monitor on amazon *www.amazon.in/dp/B01BV1XB2K/ref=psdc_1375425031_t3_B01BGI6GZC
this or the 32 inch ?

and this too *www.amazon.in/HP-Inches-Display-Backlit-Monitor/dp/B01M4IVT8L?tag=googinhydr18418-21

thanks 
aby


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 24, 2017)

I think you are quite confused about HDD performance.What exactly you need this HDD for?On one hand you say this:


aby geek said:


> Mechanical keyboards come in 1-2k ?
> Anything over that for keyboard and my boss will kamehameha me.


On the other hand you are willing to spend 12k on a 2TB hdd.So what exactly your budget is & what exactly your hdd size requirement is.Of course if you have the money to spend then buy whichever is the costliest option within same size hdd class.

Again same thing with monitor.I have no experience with video rendering workstation but is a 21:9 monitor good for such type of task.If yes then I don't think there are many other options in this screen ratio & budget assuming this is the 32" you are talking about:
*www.amazon.in/LG-32MN58H-31-5-inch...1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1503586426&sr=1-2


----------



## aby geek (Aug 25, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> I think you are quite confused about HDD performance.What exactly you need this HDD for?On one hand, you say this:
> 
> On the other hand, you are willing to spend 12k on a 2TB HDD.So what exactly your budget is & what exactly your HDD size requirement is.Of course, if you have the money to spend then buy whichever is the costliest option within same size HDD class.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am trying to understand how performance and HDD capacity correlate.
Willing to spend 12k well I was trying to clarify what more does the 12k *WD* *GOLD*  offer me over 10.5K  *WD BLACK. *

I even asked if Seagate iron wolf 2tb with 3yr warranty would be a good choice.
Now when I found 3tb drives at around 8k I wanted to make sure they were reliable.

As for the monitor, I am a little concerned that 32" might be too big.
And I need professional 100% SRGB color gamut.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 25, 2017)

aby geek said:


> Yes, I am trying to understand how performance and HDD capacity correlate.
> Willing to spend 12k well I was trying to clarify what more does the 12k *WD* *GOLD*  offer me over 10.5K  *WD BLACK. *
> 
> I even asked if Seagate iron wolf 2tb with 3yr warranty would be a good choice.
> ...


WD RED 3TB -9470. Link:Buy Western Digital Red 3TB SATA Internal Desktop NAS Hard Drive (WD30EFRX) online best price in india at www.theitdepot.com
LG 24MP88HV-S 24" LED IPS -14999. Link:LG 23.8 inch LED Backlit - 24MP88HV-S  Monitor Price in India - Buy LG 23.8 inch LED Backlit - 24MP88HV-S  Monitor online at Flipkart.com
Color Gamut -sRGB Over 99%


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 25, 2017)

Reliability has no relation with hdd price or model,if you think your work is important than you need to have a backup no matter what the cost of hdd you are using.WD Gold can be considered as an advanced version of WD Black & advertised as suitable for Datacentres.I say buy seagate iron wolf 2TB & with remaining money buy a normal WD Blue 2TB/Seagate Barracuda 2TB & use that as backup hdd.


----------



## aby geek (Aug 26, 2017)

thank you both a lot.

1) ironwolf is 5900 rpm 
 ironwolf pro is 16k .
i think ill go with 2tb WD blue and get 1tb  7200 rpm 
now help me decide the 1 tb drive WD black or gold the difference is arnd 1k b/w them.

2) LG 24MP88HV-S 24" LED IPS or 
*www.amazon.in/LG-25UM58-P-25-Inch-...es=desktop&ref_=psdc_1375425031_t3_B01BGI6GZC

any reason to not go for the ultrawide one?

3) and if asus x370 pro is not avbl  which gigabyte 370 will be a good second option?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 26, 2017)

2TB WD Blue is 5400rpm costs around 5500 while Seagare Barracuda 2TB is 7200rpm & costs almost same(in fact a little cheaper than WD) & both comes with 2 years warranty.Ironwolf 2TB costs 6500 & comes with 3 years warranty & is a better overall drive as it is advertised as NAS drive.Unless you strongly believe in WD drives or really want to save 1000,I see no point in choosing 2TB Blue over 2TB Ironwolf.

Get WD Black which is a proven series.WD Gold is advertised as Datacentre HDD & you are not running a datacentre so its feature of selling is not applicable to you so why spend extra 1000 on it not to mention its a completely new series with no track record.


----------



## aby geek (Aug 29, 2017)

hi all
SMC responded with more prices today, have a look and let me know if something is amiss.
He said CORSAIR RM 650X would take 10 more days and only then can he tell me the cost.
For WD black 1tb he said company tells him 3 years warranty but its possible theres a different model with 5 yr warranty or its online warranty.
Spec alpha is expensive i think ill go with cm 590 III only.

which monitor should i go for as there is only 700 rs difference?

I hope this helps other people planning to build a rig as well.

thanks
aby


----------



## aby geek (Aug 29, 2017)

UPDATE : the team is off to nehru place right now to purchase the system please give me a corsair rm 650x alternative.
please include a reliable coolermaster  psu option as well i do not want to go with the g 750 m series 650 gx series.

to be able to help them on the go I will need to speak with  you all on the phone as well , so if any of you is willing to share their number please pm me your number.

and lastly is cost to cost a reliable shop. if smc doesnt have anything then we can look there?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2017)

aby geek said:


> UPDATE : the team is off to nehru place right now to purchase the system please give me a corsair rm 650x alternative.
> please include a reliable coolermaster  psu option as well i do not want to go with the g 750 m series 650 gx series.
> 
> to be able to help them on the go I will need to speak with  you all on the phone as well , so if any of you is willing to share their number please pm me your number.
> ...



That's the thing, there are no reliable cooler master PSUs. Don't consider them for your config. Get the seasonic S12II 620W if you can't find corsair RM series PSUs.


----------



## aby geek (Aug 29, 2017)

thanks saiyan 

what other corsair series our worth considering other than RM and  is there a big seasonic vendor where ill surely find  seasonic s12ii 620w or m12ii  620w . and out of these  s and m which is better.
ok so the cost to cost guys our telling my people corsair ram wont work with ryzen  give me  an alternate or a compatible  module no.  for asus prime  x370 pro
give me a gskill or other alternate.


----------



## gta5 (Aug 29, 2017)

your options are limited in PSU .. avoid Seasonic S12II , M12II as they are older design and discontinued products , with No Over current protection on minor rails and No over temperature protection , and  may create problems with RMA.. Seasonic S12G has those protections but again they may create problems with RMA.. 

Tirupati Seasonic Rma Help.

you should be able to get RM *X* easily if you search a few shops .. cost to cost has it  ,  make sure it is *X* version that  has 10 year warranty

*www.costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf

you will not get it at SMC because they stock mostly Cooler master products and MSI
buy it online if it is not available , but first search offline as you will get it cheaper

Buy Online | Corsair RM650x 650W Fully Modular Power Supply CP-9020091-UK | Price in India


----------



## aby geek (Aug 29, 2017)

tirupati says single piece is not sold from nehru place will have to order online here:
Seasonic Products - Overclockers Zone

i found s12g and x series 650 to be within 10k how are these models.

and amazon has rm 650x but the seller says 7 year warranty in answers.
*www.amazon.in/Corsair-RMx-SeriesTM...&*entries*=0&portal-device-attributes=desktop


----------



## gta5 (Aug 29, 2017)

First search offline.. 
Buy Online | Corsair RM650x 650W Fully Modular Power Supply CP-9020091-UK | Price in India
also available on theitdepot

corsair upgraded warranty from 7 years to 10 years last year

Corsair Extends Warranty of Advanced PSUs to 10 Years


----------



## aby geek (Aug 29, 2017)

oh cool thanks

so if i dont get RM 650x or 750x should i consider hx 750 wch is 9765 in the pricelist you shared?

Here's cost too costs quote.


----------



## gta5 (Aug 29, 2017)

those prices are excluding GST ...

9765 + 28 % GST = Rs 12,500 ..


----------



## aby geek (Aug 29, 2017)

gta5 said:


> those prices are excluding GST ...
> 
> 9765 + 28 % GST = Rs 12,500 ..



aah ok please check the image above is dell 2415 a good buy compared to these LG displays 
*LG 24MP88HV-S 24" LED IPS* *1* *3YEAR* *Rs.16,500.00
LG 25UM58-P      25"  fhd   IPS* *1* *3YEAR* *Rs.17,200.00




*


----------



## gta5 (Aug 29, 2017)

no idea about them .. @SaiyanGoku , help him bro..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2017)

aby geek said:


> aah ok please check the image above is dell 2415 a good buy compared to these LG displays
> *LG 24MP88HV-S 24" LED IPS* *1* *3YEAR* *Rs.16,500.00
> LG 25UM58-P      25"  fhd   IPS* *1* *3YEAR* *Rs.17,200.00*


The latter LG monitor is a 21:9, 2560*1080 monitor. I don't know if it would be suitable for rendering but for productivity tasks, it is.
You will need to buy displayport to hdmi cables/adapters since Pascal quadros have displayport only.


----------



## aby geek (Aug 29, 2017)

@SaiyanGoku  thanks for the heads up for the connectors.
but which is the better monitor DEll 2415 or the LG 24 taking in account rma and warranty and which is more durable to 24x7 kind of usage. and there is dell 2415 h as well quiet confusing all this.

and also why was c2c people saying corsair ram doesnt work with ryzen should some other kit be considered?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 29, 2017)

This ram worked for another member here:
G.SKILL DESKTOP RAM RIPJAWS V SERIES 16GB (16GBx1) DDR4 2400MHz (F4-2400C15S-16GVR)
Gaming PC (Ryzen) Specs Advice Needed

AMD Ryzen DDR4 Compatibility - The Corsair User Forums


----------



## aby geek (Aug 29, 2017)

thanks whitestar_999 : thats a big help.

is only me or this Benq is actually better for my use case over dell
*www.amazon.in/BenQ-BL2420PT-Design...&ie=UTF8&qid=1504005364&sr=1-11&keywords=BenQ
Dell UltraSharp 24 Monitor – U2415 | Dell India

can you tell me which will be better?
bl2420pt- | BenQ India

Dell UltraSharp 24 Monitor – U2415 | Dell India


----------



## aby geek (Aug 29, 2017)

this card  has dp 1.4 but the monitors i found have dp 1.2 will it support?

NVIDIA Quadro P2000


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2017)

aby geek said:


> this card  has dp 1.4 but the monitors i found have dp 1.2 will it support?
> 
> NVIDIA Quadro P2000


Yes, dp 1.4 is backwards compatible with dp 1.2 (source: FAQs - DisplayPort 1.4 FAQs)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 29, 2017)

BenQ one seems good but I must say Dell's U series is considered as the series for pro work.
The TFT Selector - TFTCentral
Dell U2417H Review - TFTCentral

Contact Dell directly to get best quotes if you are interested.BenQ one also looks good but if possible check it in action before making the decision.It shouldn't be too hard considering Delhi/Nehru Place has company warehouses/stores probably having almost any model of any monitor brand in India.


----------



## aby geek (Aug 31, 2017)

guys Rm 650x with 10 years waranty is 10k at cost 2 cost and sesonic s12ii 620w is 6600.
which one to go for is their a reliable PSU from any other brand in between them?

how are antec 650 gold and tp 750 gold?
and this one?
Seasonic SSR-550RT S12G Series 550W Power Supply with 80+ Gold Certification


----------



## aby geek (Aug 31, 2017)

guys hx 750 or rm 850x , cost 2 cost dont have rm650x or 750x .
hx 750 and rm 850x our 12500 ish after gst.

how do u guys rate seasonic m12ii 750 evo?

please respond asap.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 31, 2017)

Already replied here:
Urgent:New Office Workstation for Architectural Big rendering


> your options are limited in PSU .. *avoid Seasonic S12II , M12II as they are older design and discontinued products , with No Over current protection on minor rails and No over temperature protection , and  may create problems with RMA*.. Seasonic S12G has those protections but again they may create problems with RMA..
> 
> Tirupati Seasonic Rma Help.
> 
> ...


----------



## aby geek (Aug 31, 2017)

@whitestar_999  yes you had earlier stated  that but what to choose between hx 750 and rm 850x .
considering only a few 100 rs difference between the two.

by the way  what would you go for between corsair CX 750 and seasonic s12ii 620w/m12ii 620w?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 31, 2017)

I don't have much experience regarding PSUs,wait for @gta5 to comment.Seasonic quality is better though.


----------



## gta5 (Aug 31, 2017)

if i were you,  my first choice would be to pick Corsair  RMx for the sweet 10 year warranty and best after sale services  .. search a few more shops other than costs to cost and SMC , you should be able to get it.. otherwise get it from PRimeabgb or theitedepot , theitwares wherever you can find cheaper..

Even a 550 Watt model would be good enough for you , Quadro P2000 is only a 75 W card ,

it is more bang for the buck when it comes to warranty and quality of after sale service..

below Rs 9000- 10,000
then my second preference would be to go with Antec Edge or True power classic series depending upon the price ..

Both of them are  Re-branded Seasonic S12G  but warranty is reduced only to 5 years here..

Edge series is modular + has a better fan  than True power classic

avoiding seasonic directly only because of RMA concerns with discontinued models , as Seasonic is replacing their low-mid range lineup this year  with Seasonic Core and Focus series .. Seasonic Focus series isn't available yet i think in India , though launched in western markets .. and Core series will launch later this year..  and you have to send PSU to kolkata for RMA

read this
Tirupati Seasonic Rma Help.

with Antec i think you have to return to the dealer from whom you bought it..

but still try to go for RMx

Rest you can also take inputs from other members  like @chimera201 or better yet post in jonnyguru forums to really get a solid fully informed reply from PSU reviewers and enthusiasts..

PC Power Supply Discussion - jonnyGURU Forums

p.s - didn't consider corsair TX series because of 3.3v transient tests 
. . though transient response on 3.3v line isn't big concern from what I know . but I am not fully sure .. hence not included above otherwise easily the 2nd best option after Rmx with 7 year warranty 

Corsair TX750M Transient Response Tests


----------



## aby geek (Sep 1, 2017)

thanks guys

Check this out I feel they have goofed up big time.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2017)

aby geek said:


> thanks guys
> 
> Check this out I feel they have goofed up big time.


There is no need for cm 212 turbo. Master box 5 lite is not a good case as it has poor air flow.
Why 4 mice and that too wireless?


----------



## aby geek (Sep 1, 2017)

@SaiyanGoku you don't have a problem with cx 750?

But you suggested a cooler too 
Cpu Cooler : Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240- 7,385

Every one suggested master box 5 lite and spec alpha was too pricy.
Wouldn't the after market cooler solve the issue with airflow?

Can someone explain why there is 29000 gst?

Please tell me if the boxes or other packaging of any of these components needs to be retained for claiming warranty or just the bill would do?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2017)

aby geek said:


> @SaiyanGoku you don't have a problem with cx 750?
> 
> But you suggested a cooler too
> Cpu Cooler : Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240- 7,385
> ...


I suggested a 240mm AIO liquid cooler, not just an air cooler. 
5 Lite has literally no vents in the front or in the top. Only way in or out for air is through the bottom or at the back. Spec 4 would've been a good option.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 1, 2017)

aby geek said:


> thanks guys
> 
> Check this out I feel they have goofed up big time.


Calculate all items except monitor at GST rate of 18%(9%+9%) & calculate monitor GST at rate of 28%(14%+14%).


----------



## gta5 (Sep 1, 2017)

No don't get CX 750 , not worth it at all at that price.. The new CX series is good only upto Rs 5,000 class .. don't go for higher watts  like 750watts ... stick to 550-650 watts high quality units .

in addition to monitor , PSU is also taxed at 28 %


----------



## aby geek (Sep 1, 2017)

its done man whether you and I like it or not the system now has a cx 750 in it. the screenshot I shared is the final bill not a quote.
i even told the purchase team this is garbage go for hx 750 if rm is not available dont mind the price of a psu  in a high end system but i think they panicked and goofed up.
should have stuck with s12ii 620w  giving too many options to some people is always a recipe for disaster.


----------



## gta5 (Sep 1, 2017)

aby geek said:


> its done man whether you and I like it or not the system now has a cx 750 in it. the screenshot I shared is the final bill not a quote.
> i even told the purchase team this is garbage go for hx 750 if rm is not available dont mind the price of a psu  in a high end system but i think they panicked and goofed up.
> should have stuck with s12ii 620w  giving too many options to some people is always a recipe for disaster.



ohh..

is it modular ? does the CX 750 has a green label or white label ?  eg-

CORSAIR CX750 (New) (CP-9020123-NA) 750W ATX12V 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Non-Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

or

Corsair CX 750 Power Supply Unit - Hardwire.in

The green label is old and discontinued model and has only 3 years warranty and has capxon capacitors .. this shouldn't be put in this system for more than 2 years  ..

the white label  one isn't bad .. and has 5 year warranty and in some cases is better than Seasonic S12ii like protections and modern design ..  but for the price it isn't good value with respect to capacitors and longevity..


----------



## aby geek (Sep 1, 2017)

hey thanks gta
but if cx 750 is bad value for 6400 rs then what is its value lol.
ill check the details when i see the system.

by the way the 3k extra they spent on ssd by going for 960 evo are they justified?


----------



## gta5 (Sep 1, 2017)

aby geek said:


> hey thanks gta
> but if cx 750 is bad value for 6400 rs then what is its value lol.
> ill check the details when i see the system.
> 
> by the way the 3k extra they spent on ssd by going for 960 evo are they justified?



it is not 6400 Rs .. it is 6400 + 28 % GST = Rs 8,192  .. simply could have bought RM 650x for Rs 9,500 online easily..

at 8k or so  Antec True power classic or even Corsair TX ( with it's 3.3v transient tests) would have beenn wayyyyyyy better than CX..

*>>>*_ Costtocost even has Antec True Power Classic  750 watts  listed in their price list , if it is changeable with them , ask them to change it now , and is even cheaper than CX 750 by 200 Rs lol..
pay them some restocking fee Rs 400-500 extra , and they  might agree to change it. well worth it.. a must if it is green label model

 Antec true power classic 750 watts is same unit as Seasonic S12G.. _

likewise 960 evo is Rs 12,700  . compared to 850 evo it is Rs 5000 more ..

the extra money spent is justified only if the extra speeds are going to matter "significantly" in your workload .. if your workload isn't going to take advantage of extra speeds in a *significantly noticeable way "regularly"* then it is waste of money..

850 evo is Sata and 960 evo is Nvme PCIe .. both are different class ..

check the rough estimated comparison..

UserBenchmark: Samsung 850 Evo vs 960 NVMe PCIe M.2

960 evo only has 3 years warranty , while 850 evo has 5 years .. both of them are 48 layer TLC


----------



## aby geek (Sep 2, 2017)

so was the price of 850 evo 250 gb @ 7500 rupees including gst?
and corsair rm 650x at 9.2k is also after GST?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2017)

Should be,on amazon 850EVO 250GB is available for ~7600.


----------



## gta5 (Sep 2, 2017)

aby geek said:


> so was the price of 850 evo 250 gb @ 7500 rupees including gst?
> and corsair rm 650x at 9.2k is also after GST?



yes to all..

Rm 650x - Rs 9200-9500 + shipping

Buy Online | Corsair RM650x 650W Fully Modular Power Supply CP-9020091-UK | Price in India
Buy Corsair RM650x 650W Fully Modular PSU (CP-9020091-EU) online best price in india at www.theitdepot.com

evo 850 - Rs 7500-7800  (M2 version costs 300 Rs more than 2.5 inch one.. both perform same )

Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250 GB m.2 SATA Internal SSD MZ-N5E250B SAMSUNG INDIA wrnty | eBay

*www.amazon.in/dp/B00OAJ412U/


also check this price list from deltapage..  everything listed inclusive of GST

*www.deltapage.com/content/price.htm


----------



## aby geek (Sep 4, 2017)

Luckily it is a white label unit.


----------

